# Now They Have Gone Too Darned Far!



## PoliticalChic (May 21, 2016)

Today's news reminds of the lesson in elementary school, warning not to put a preposition at the end of a sentence.....
...and Winston Churchill's concurrence:

*"Ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I will not put."*




Now....Iran....

1. OK....so they're the world's most aggressive sponsor of terrorism......
...every society has quirks.

2. They want to slaughter any who don't follow their religion.....I double dog dare 'em to!

3. They have been given access to nuclear weapons by our Islam-ophile President....at least it keeps them busy.



But now they have gone over the line!!!!!

"Which country has legally banned ponytails and mullets?

Answer: In an attempt to rid the country of "decadent Western cuts", Iran bans a list of hairstyles that includes ponytails, mullets and elaborate spikes. 
There is actually a guide to which hairstyles are acceptable for male citizens. 

The "journal of Iranian hairstyles approved by the ministry of [culture and Islamic] guidance described appropriate hairstyles for men at an official hairstyle show several years ago in Tehran. Several barber shops have reportedly been shut down and in recent years for offering Western-style haircuts. Iranian police also carry out regular morality checks, arresting women in short coats as well as men sporting spiky hair and tight, low-slung jeans."
Which country has legally banned ponytails and mullets?


Bring this to the UN security council.......!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 21, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Today's news reminds of the lesson in elementary school, warning not to put a preposition at the end of a sentence.....
> ...and Winston Churchill's concurrence:
> 
> *"Ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I will not put."*
> ...



There's no excuse for mullets....or for men who have ginger hair growing a ginger beard.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 21, 2016)

Why? 

Everyone can do what they like.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 21, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Today's news reminds of the lesson in elementary school, warning not to put a preposition at the end of a sentence.....
> ...and Winston Churchill's concurrence:
> 
> *"Ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I will not put."*
> ...



The whole thing is pretty bizarre, the haircuts situation.

I still don't understand why The Taliban outlawed the flying of kites, completely weird stuff.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

I believe Norf Korea does much the same thing.  Certainly has prescribed State hairstyles.  Just another psycho control by psycho control freaks.

Which brings us to Churchill.
I believe he was joking.  There did used to be an admonition from pretentious English teachers not to end a preposition with   -- but this idea comes from Latin syntax, which clearly doesn't apply to English.  German, which is after all our parent language, does it all the time.  Do I that correct have, Oosie?


Churchill had some great lines.  I think my favourite was when an exasperated female MP huffed at him, "if you were my husband -- I'd poison your coffee!"  To which Churchill replied, without missing a beat, "If you were my wife -- I'd drink it".


----------



## koshergrl (May 21, 2016)

They ban mullets....yet approve of scraggly, verminous facial hair growth.

As if we needed confirmation of their lunacy.


----------



## numan (May 21, 2016)

'
Americans were pretty much as dictatorial and totalitarian about haircuts and beards in the 1950's.

I am sure there are more substantial matters in Iran which you could criticize.
.


----------

